# Paint for Rock Climbing?



## koosh1986 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi painters, I need your help finding 2 specific types of paint for indoor rock climbing walls. Basically the first paint needs to have these properties:

1. STRONG - abrasive to lots of foot traffic
2. Paint is resistant to rubber scuffs and makrs from climbing shoes 
3. quartz sand can be added to the paint for a bit of texture
4. should be white or gray (and hopefully can be changed to another color)
5. Can be painted on wood


The second paint needs to be more like a concrete/epoxy. The paint should be "rock like" meaning it can be mixed with a bit of sand have structure and be climbed on. It should have these properties:

1. SUPER STRONG - Can hold the weight of a climber. 
2. NOT water resistant - should absorb sweat
3. Flat finish - No gloss or shine finish
4. Paint is resistant to rubber scuffs and marks from climbing shoes 
5. quartz sand can be added to the paint for texture
6. should be white, gray, or black (and hopefully can be changed to another color)
6. Can be painted on wood

* The paint I have been looking at is made for garages but I havent found an exact one that meet the specifications listed above. Most seem to be water resistant and have gloss or shine finish. 

Thanks for any help! 
Kyle


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint is designed to be hydrophobic.


----------



## RxMan (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmm, sounds like you need an 2K Epoxy. Though you may need to give up the "absorb sweat" feature. I don't understand the need to be strong enough to hold the weight of a climber. Most Rock Gyms that I've been in the paint is simply there to provide friction and appearance.


----------



## steveatson1 (Aug 9, 2012)

For this I think you have to go for some experts. I am not having much experience in this color combination & want to give you a wrong suggestion. But I try & will come back to you. Some of my colleagues are working in the paint mixture department. So, I will back to you ASAP by taking some proper suggestions from them.


----------



## koosh1986 (Jun 12, 2012)

steveatson1 said:


> For this I think you have to go for some experts. I am not having much experience in this color combination & want to give you a wrong suggestion. But I try & will come back to you. Some of my colleagues are working in the paint mixture department. So, I will back to you ASAP by taking some proper suggestions from them.



steveatson, that would be much appreciated :thumbup:

Thank you


----------



## koosh1986 (Jun 12, 2012)

steveatson any new news? 

Thanks for your help!


----------

